# Bank Account?



## Guest (Jul 10, 2012)

Do I have to open a UAE Bank account? my employer says it is a requirement in the UAE? I would prefer not to have a UAE account if I don't have to.


----------



## Evok (Apr 6, 2012)

tiddles said:


> Do I have to open a UAE Bank account? my employer says it is a requirement in the UAE? I would prefer not to have a UAE account if I don't have to.




Yes, everything here will require it. It's not that big of a deal. 

Trust me, not having an account here will bring you only pain.


----------



## nikkisizer (Aug 20, 2011)

Your Employer will also not want to bear the bank charges to transfer your monthly salary to your UK bank account (which I am assuming was what you wanted to do).


----------



## ahmad_quran (Jun 27, 2008)

I recommend opening two bank accounts not one.
Make sure at least one has presence in your home country and provide facilitations for money transfer back and forth between your UAE based account and home country account
HSBC primer is not bad and have a package of benefits coupled with it
Read the fine print of all accounts and cards you get arranged for you


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

ahmad_quran said:


> I recommend opening two bank accounts not one.
> Make sure at least one has presence in your home country and provide facilitations for money transfer back and forth between your UAE based account and home country account
> HSBC primer is not bad and have a package of benefits coupled with it
> Read the fine print of all accounts and cards you get arranged for you


I totally disagree with that piece of advice. One account is all you need. Banks such as NBAD and ADCB are far better for internet transfers to your home country. And I closed my HSBC account as the service was terrible and they kept making errors. Also they have minimum balance requirements and charge too much for transferring overseas.


----------

